# Someones messing with my outdoor display HELP



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Can you purchase or borrow a Game/Trail Camera? My neighbor has one to capture the comings and goings in her yard. It mostly does all the picture taking at night and does a great job too
There are many sales on them right now due to hunting season


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

ironmaiden said:


> Can you purchase or borrow a Game/Trail Camera? My neighbor has one to capture the comings and goings in her yard. It mostly does all the picture taking at night and does a great job too
> There are many sales on them right now due to hunting season


This is what we put out front. Motion activated deer camera, hid in a bush pointed out into the front yard. With a 32 gig memory card in it. Take out and erase as storage starts to get full. Cheep and works well.


Kityvibe, good luck! Hope you catch whoever is messing with your display.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

I would start with printing some signs on standard 8 1/2 x 11 Xerox paper with the following. WARNING SECURITY CAMERAS IN USE. I personally use these as a deterrent and tape the signs to my fence. I also employ other measures but honestly believe they will work plus its dirt cheap. I recommend that you use the largest font in order to fill the page up. 

Good luck

Craig


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Just another thought, if the person is mainly turning off your lights ( if I'm reading right ) could it be a neighbor that's being bothered by them? Not accusing anyone, just wondering if that could be the case, since it seems like they aren't vandalizing, more shutting you down.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

The cheapest game camera thingy was $60 and Im so broke after my Halloween buys.  

I was thinking of making some sort of sign, but I have no plants or fences to hang them onto and it would probably need to be in spanish since the culprit could be one of the 2 new neighbors that are renting the houses on my left and right of me. I dont want to accuse anyone prematurely, but they are the only new additions this year.

edit- Im sure its absolutely someone who is bothered by the display, it would have to be someone who hates Halloween. And it must be an adult because its just shutting everything down and nothing damaged yet. (depends on how self righteous they get I suppose.)

The lights arent in anyones house, it has to be due to their beliefs.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My suggestion is a trap involving a swinging cleaver... Devoid of hands, you will never have to worry about the perp(s) doing that again


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> The cheapest game camera thingy was $60 and Im so broke after my Halloween buys.
> 
> I was thinking of making some sort of sign, but I have no plants or fences to hang them onto and it would probably need to be in spanish since the culprit could be one of the 2 new neighbors that are renting the houses on my left and right of me. I dont want to accuse anyone prematurely, but they are the only new additions this year.
> 
> ...


There was that Christmas movie with Matthew Broderick and Danny DeVito where the neighbor tried to kill the power because the lights were too bright.


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

> my house is pretty well lit with the display (I had alot of floods)


And are any of them lighting up a neighbor's bedroom window? Do you have sound running all night (scary music/moans/groans/cackling witches)? 
Seems someone is sending a message...you might want to talk to your neighbors and see if they saw anything and ask if your display is bothering them running all night...

Harbor Freight has fake security cameras (1 for $8)...make sure your neighbors see you putting them up!
or get real cameras and figure out who's doing it before they start destroying your stuff. The dvr systems are very easy to do. The $34 Harbor Freight camera isn't bad (others suck). Or Walmart has 4 Q-See camera for $80.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> There was that Christmas movie with Matthew Broderick and Danny DeVito where the neighbor tried to kill the power because the lights were too bright.


lol, my lighting isnt anywhere near that bright, Ill get a pic later tonight. I actually am using way less lights than normal, and colors that dont throw much light to begin with, like purples.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thehoghunter said:


> And are any of them lighting up a neighbor's bedroom window?
> No, there are no windows like that, all light is on my property, as it should be, When neighbors floods come on in my backyard it lights up my living room, so I know how annoying that can be.
> 
> Do you have sound running all night (scary music/moans/groans/cackling witches)?
> ...


I was thinking of the fake one with a sign but am not sure if the culprit can read English.I am worried they might devolve to slashing my stuff up.Do you have a link to the $34 HF camera? I saw a nice one at WM for $60 but its a bit pricey.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Can you put them on timers so they'd only be on from dusk until 11 or 12PM? Maybe it would bother them less if it weren't on all night even though it's not lighting up their house.

Nevermind, I just backread & you already do that.

I'd go with the camera idea then.

Here's the page at Harbor Freight:
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=security+camera


----------



## Ghostly Gal (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's a warning sign in both English and Spanish. If you don't want to purchase it, you can make your own up and use their saying.
http://www.compliancesigns.com/TRB-...ogleShopping&gclid=CLPOkMrTm8ECFRVufgodCIcA5w


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My first thought reading your initial post, and even after reading the thread, is that because the lights are just being turned off and nothing else disturbed is that someone objects to the lights being on past a certain hour. While they might feel it's too early in the season to be doing a halloween display (I know xmas displays run weeks before and after the holiday too), by turning them off in the cover of night they think you'll get the message without having to tell you in person, but I think it's the light pollution issue even though you don't think it's bright. JMO. 

Here's my frustrating situation where I live and how I've chosen to deal with it. I have a neighbor behind me who almost always manually turns his back porch lights on overnight sending light polution inside every window on the back of our house including our bedroom. I suspect this is a 20-40 watt bulb but still noticable at night. Then a different neighbor, this one on our side, sometimes forgets to turn off their side garage walkway light when they turn it on. That fixture sends light into our side master bedroom windows. Again not that bright but it does light up our room. _I swear I'm not your neighbor! However I'd try setting the timer to go off around 9pm for a few nights and see what happens_. The neighborly thing to do would be to say something to you if it's disturbing them, but I know in my case I don't want to approach my backyard neighbor who I don't know well and hubby doesn't want to appear complaining (I have thought about turning our porch lights on for a few night though to shine in their bedroom to see if they get the message but they'd probably wouldn't connect the two). Instead I ended up adding darkening panels to our bedroom drapes in the back begrudingly instead of asking them why they need to waste electricty in their backyard at night, and we've planted a bamboo hedge that should cut down some of the light pollution to our first floor family room in the evening when we're try to watch TV there. I have called my side neighbor we're friendly with a few times when it's happened on their end and they've always apologized and turned them off the next day. Otherwise if I don't call it will be on for days. In their case they just forget and unless they are out at night on that side of the house they don't notice the lights on. We're good friends with them but I have to say I really hate to have to make that phone call. It must really bother them if they would go into your yard and change the setting. As aggrevated as I get about our situation I couldn't ever see doing that. Good way to get yourself in trouble lurking in the dark outside someone's house. _It feel strongly that it's probably someone you don't really know well resetting your timer. Before I would spend the money on a camera, I would approach all the neighbors in a friendly way and ask if the lights are causing them any problems you might not be aware of. If you do catch them on camera, you still have to go and approach them anyway and maybe say that you know it was them because you video taped them in the act. That would be even more uncomfortable I think knowing you have turned to spying on a neighbor sort of. _

I'm glad nothing is being vandalized and hope it stays that way.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

ironmaiden said:


> Can you purchase or borrow a Game/Trail Camera? My neighbor has one to capture the comings and goings in her yard. It mostly does all the picture taking at night and does a great job too
> There are many sales on them right now due to hunting season


If you have a Bass Pro Shop nearby, they sometimes advertise those game cameras on sale.



Scatterbrains said:


> There was that Christmas movie with Matthew Broderick and Danny DeVito where the neighbor tried to kill the power because the lights were too bright.


I think that was called "Deck the Halls".

Yea, I was going to mention the Harbor Freight cameras. That's the best solution, I think.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

One thing to watch for on the security cameras: make certain they have the style of connectors that you can use. The RCA stye jacks are the kind found on most VCR's, DVR's and televisions. The BNC connectors are not as common, and usually are found on the more specialized equipment (like a multi-camera hub for a security system).
Also, check to see if the camera's going to need an outside power source of some form.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

or you can get one of these and attach to the box where the person is opening and closing to turn off the power..

w.frys.com/product/6231990?source=google&gclid=COSg1Ibpm8ECFajm7AodoV8Axg


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

It has to be a nearby neighbor simply from the frequency this is happening. People are lazy in general and wouldn't make so many trips to shut off your stuff unless it was convenient for them. Maybe just keep your lights on until 9 or 10 p.m. until the week before the holiday.

I would say, leave a pleasant note at your outlet box asking the person why they keep doing this (along with extra paper and pen), but the last thing you want is some crazy rant from someone.

I'm sorry to hear this is happening to you. Keep your spirits up.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Rat traps.

Thank you, that is all.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

I am very nice to my neighbors, but this summer, one of them came into our yard and sprayed wasp and bee killing spray on all our hummingbird feeders.

We keep the feeders clean, and they are gorgeous with the little birds feeding on sugar water.

I have zero idea why someone would do that. It is quite confusing when you are happily enjoying life and someone who lives around you starts getting weird.

I hope this doesn't affect your halloween fun too much. It is bad when instead of talking to you, somebody has to be all passive aggressive.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

we do a huge huge xmas light display and i am very very careful not to let the lights stay on past a very reasonable hour, i usually shut it down around ninety during the week and alittle longer on weekends.. i also dont want to be trugging outside to flip off 15 breakers on the side of my house.....we light up the neighborhood......ive never had a complaint, my neighbors love what we do...........id be very mindful in a neighborhood to shut it down at a reasonable hour, you never know others works schedules or childrens bed times etc...kids may be seeing this and its scaring them, you never know and you can always be a good neighbor and go visit and ask............id sit up one nite and catch them myself. spray down with some misquito spray, get me a drink and go be a zombie in the cemetary and scare the s&^% out of them...upps, not a good neighbor...haha........truthfully after a certain hour you are just burning daylight and money keeping it going late after people are settled in their homes......hope you get this settled, its prob some teenager having some fun with you..


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

well all right now...cheap and the noise they would make you'll see who it is...hahaha... yeah...i like this idea the best...you go saltwater..hahaha

shows over, elvis has left the building...




SaltwaterServr said:


> Rat traps.
> 
> Thank you, that is all.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Countess No said:


> I am very nice to my neighbors, but this summer, one of them came into my yard and sprayed wasp and bee killing spray on all my hummingbird feeders.
> 
> We keep the feeders clean, and they are gorgeous with the little birds feeding on sugar water.
> 
> ...


We've just moved to a new neighborhood and there's a weird one in our cul-de-sac. She's adopted her grandson because her son and daughter-in-law both were in prison for a good long time. He's out, her other son though doesn't get out until 2025, aggravated sexual assault. 

She walked into our backyard, through the closed privacy fence gate, to yell at the kids playing there because they made her grandson leave for trying to break one of our other neighbor's kids phone. She then went into another neighbor's house to yell at their 13 year old daughter since the parents weren't home. 

She has a history of this sort of behavior apparently. Her grandson is going to end up like his father and uncle. That kid is just not right. 

I should add that this is a fairly nice neighborhood, median house price in the $250's.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Devil's advocate here...is it possibly just a practical joke? Nothing was damaged or disturbed beyond pulling a few plugs. We had someone taking squash out of a basket on our porch, one every few nights. I was ready to accuse the neighbors...until they all returned the day before Halloween. Turns out a girl down the street was pulling a practical joke on us. She told us about it Halloween...and I loved the idea, couldn't help but to laugh.
When I was young and everyone used screw in bulbs at Christmas one of our favorite pranks was to find a home that was all one color, and replace one bulb with a bulb of a different color. And after they replaced it...replace another bulb the same way. And after they replaced...well you get the idea.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I appreciate all the input.

I usually do not leave my stuff on past 12am and there just isnt any windows that would be getting potential light pollution.
if I thought my decorations for any holiday encroached on others, I would fix it. Im not a jerk.

I took an extremely boring video below; also I turned off everything after to see if any of my lights polluted anyones place and the one with the bathrooms on the side is getting light from the streetlight and my one flood over there goes as far as my tree and is blocked from even going into their yard.To the naked eye its almost pitch black standing at the corner there, I had to squint to see any kind of light.

The other side with the garage between us is pitch black over there. They have a porch light running out front. Sometimes they run their motion light that also floods completely onto my garage but it isnt very often turned on and doesnt bother me.

clicking will take you to my photobucket;


The people to the front of me have been there as long as Ive lived here and I had asked them before if it bothered them. One loves it and looks forward to the setups and the other only dislikes it for religious reasons, even my xmas setup now that they switched religions. But they dont mess with my stuff and if they ever disliked something enough they are neighborly and they ask me about it. (The religious one asked me about a mannequin I had standing in my garage once.)

I feel a bit ambivalent about mentioning this but I wanted to get some help on dissuading trespassers but some of the comments in this thread have been sympathetic to the trespasser, something I didn't ask for because I am a very conscientious neighbor, I need help against a trespasser.

I would hate to put someone else out, but I am absolutely unapologetic if someone doesn't agree with my decorations because it clashes with their beliefs and they take matters into their own hands. 

Something I think that is the reason (their beliefs) , but I also don't want to speculate, I just want a remedy to tampering. Think of the solution not the problem.

Knowing the law and my own limits, I came here for alternative treatments, to people I know who go just as crazy with their love of this holiday than anyone else I know in real life, besides my mother.  To people who I thought would be more understanding of the situation. Instead Ive had to defend myself and I hate to do that because I know Im not a jerk if I can help it. 

Anyway, thanks to those who offered constructive posts and humor.

I like the idea of a noisemaker to alert to intruders and will also be switching out the on/off multi plugs with those that dont have that feature. Would love the camera but I think it will have to wait until next year, however, any input on those now will help me for when I do get the funds for a setup that includes that. I have to read about setting up a cctv for next time too in my pms.  thank you for that. 

In the meantime, hopefully my singing candle will suffice to detect motion,he will be inside on my window sill by the main cords. :3


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope you figure it out soon...if this were happening to me, I'd be so upset. I wish I could think of something that could help you, but short of cameras, fences and guard dogs, (and apparently, wild animal traps, lol) it's difficult to keep people out of your yard. If it were me, I would probably just sit up one night near the window, lights off, and wait to see if anyone shows up...and if they do...more than likely, I'd run out there, catch them in the act and see what their deal is.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Am I understanding this right that someone is physically coming onto your property, all the way up onto your porch and unplugging your lights? I'm pretty sure that breaks all sorts of laws. I would invest in some signs, fencing, cameras, and choice words. I would absolutely not put up with that from anyone. 

I was going to suggest decapitation and just put their head on display as a kind of warning for the other neighbors, but since you have no clue who it is yet.... that makes things difficult.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hehe thanks, yeah they are coming up to my porch and doing this. I am sitting by the window watching tv but so far no ones shown up. I hope whoever it is, that they got it out of their system and they know I wont give up either.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you ever considered just staying up one night, lights out so it appears you're in bed, to catch them in the act? Or have someone sit in shifts? Of course the night you sit up might not be the night they show up again, but it wouldn't cost anything but some sleep.

Could you move the main plug inside?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, like I said, too...lights out inside. If you have the tv on, they will know you are still up and might stay away until they think you are asleep...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

You must live in a high traffic neighborhood because I can't see leaving lights on beyond 10:00.  Maybe it's just a friendly neighbor trying to cut down your electric bill.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

id still sit up and try to catch whos messing with your power...theres nothing in your set up to offend anyone but people can be weird over anything assuming its an adult and not a kid pranking you.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

and you dont have to wonder why her kids are where they are.... 



SaltwaterServr said:


> We've just moved to a new neighborhood and there's a weird one in our cul-de-sac. She's adopted her grandson because her son and daughter-in-law both were in prison for a good long time. He's out, her other son though doesn't get out until 2025, aggravated sexual assault.
> 
> She walked into our backyard, through the closed privacy fence gate, to yell at the kids playing there because they made her grandson leave for trying to break one of our other neighbor's kids phone. She then went into another neighbor's house to yell at their 13 year old daughter since the parents weren't home.
> 
> ...


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't know if this will work with your setup, but what about one of those DT window alarms mounted to your plug setup. So they can't pull the plug without it going off??? Cheaper than a camera and you could probably attach it with duct tape where you need it. 
Regardless of what time your lights are on until, I'd be freaked out that people were sneaking up to my house/windows.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you looked into a Harbor Freight Bunker Hill Driveway alarm? Apart from using it as intended to alert you by sending an audio signal to a separate included device (which you can put in your house to alert you of someone approaching), there are posts on Halloween Forum that explain using it to trigger a group of AC powered props to trigger all at once so you can repurpose it for later if need be (*uses the individual assigned Channel of the device which should be imprinted on the box--but search out thread to fully understand how this works if you want to buy more units).

Here's a link to a video of how the unit works that Shockwave put up a while back: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ss-driveway-security-alarm-2.html#post1290657

Here's a link to the Harbor Freight webpage for the product: http://t.harborfreight.com/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html

I posted back in June that HFreight had an ad with coupon good thru 10/29/14 for a sales price of 13.99 for this unit (limit 5). I see that the website has it listed for a slightly higher price. If you have a HF nearby I'd check _all their fliers in the store_ in case one of them has a coupon for the lower price. They do that sometimes. My USA Weekend newspaper insert runs HF ads the last week of the month and that's where I had seen the lower priced coupon with the 10/29 expiration. 

I'll come back and link to the thread for using the sensors as prop triggers. Both of the units I have have the same Channel number assigned to it which is great if you want all the units to activate at the same time. Since the range is pretty far on these things that might not be desirable as was illustrated in the thread. Just something to keep in mind if you choose to buy one and expand to more later you might want different codes depending on your setup.


*Here's the link to Scary Poppa's Tutorial on using these as prop triggers. Do read the entire thread as he made an important discovery in a funny way part way thru the tutorial about how they work based on the Channel assignment: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...p-trigger.html?highlight=Bunker+hill+driveway


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great idea, Spookie! 

I didn't think about that driveway alarm. My Harbor Freight has tons of those in stock.

Kittyvibe--I've got a cheap security camera I could loan/give you if it would help.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just located Harbor Freight's online Super Coupon for the Bunker Hill Driveway Alert for $13.99. If this link below doesn't work, go to the main page and click on the Print Coupons button in the blue banner that says "Click Here To Print More Coupons For In-Store Use" which is just a little way down from the top. It's probably also in one of the store ads. 

http://t.harborfreight.com/oct-tab1.html

This coupon is slightly different than the one printed in the USA Weekend insert in that the expiration date is a few days longer (10/31 instead of 10/29) and the quantity limit is decreased from 5 down to 3. But the price is the same!

You can order a Driveway Alert online as well if you don't have a location near you. Although it was pointed out in one of the discussion threads that you won't know what Channel assignment the unit has (and I think someone said some boxes don't indicate one either, so going in store to purchase has it's advantage).


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you thought about just going and talking to the neighbors? You said you have new renters on either side, how about just going to ask them about it! Don't sound accusing, just say "this is what has been happening, have you seen anyone or know of anything?" Sadly, these days it seems we are all so disconnected from our neighbors, it might be worth a shot! Either way, good luck!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the driveway alert system, but I think it might trigger a bunch with the feral cat colony in my hood. It can be good for when Im home and awake though. Thanks for taking the time to provide all the links too GOS  

Daveinthegrave, that is very sweet of you to offer a camera, I always wanted to setup something like that for when Im asleep or away from home. Do you think it would be easy to setup for a novice like me? 

mooney_1, Ive greeted the renters on both sides and they do not speak english. Unless I make a terrible translated note to take I think its hard to communicate passively like that. Im on good terms with the permanent neighbors and we all chat each other up often, Im by no means disconnected from them, though it does seem like humans in general are always looking down at their smartphones these days, haha. Im old school, I still have a candy bar style phone.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Countess No said:


> I am very nice to my neighbors, but this summer, one of them came into our yard and sprayed wasp and bee killing spray on all our hummingbird feeders.
> 
> We keep the feeders clean, and they are gorgeous with the little birds feeding on sugar water.


*WTF IS 
WRONG 
WITH 
PEOPLE?!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Seriously, I can't even fathom the amount of hate someone would have to have in their hearts to do this sort of thing. May karma come full circle on their miserable, inhuman @sses! SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESH


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

What about a locked box of some sorts around the power outlet?

A locking outlet cover? You can probably find one at a local hardware store
and it shouldn't cost much. It basically attaches to the wall with an opening
door that can be locked closed with a padlock. That should solve the problem
if they are pulling out the power cord(s) night after night.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

SaltwaterServr said:


> We've just moved to a new neighborhood and there's a weird one in our cul-de-sac. She's adopted her grandson because her son and daughter-in-law both were in prison for a good long time. He's out, her other son though doesn't get out until 2025, aggravated sexual assault.
> 
> She walked into our backyard, through the closed privacy fence gate, to yell at the kids playing there because they made her grandson leave for trying to break one of our other neighbor's kids phone. She then went into another neighbor's house to yell at their 13 year old daughter since the parents weren't home.
> 
> ...


Lock your doors and your gates, because this type is capable of anything. They have no boundaries at all, not even a concept of boundaries. 

If she did either of those things to me again, I'd make nice till I got her out of the house, and then call 911. This person is dangerous. I work on a Psychiatric ward and I know. Protect yourself and your children and if she does not like that, she can tell it to the cops.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

If someone were bothered by it I would expect them to come talk to me. That said I have personally talked to my neighbors and they are all very happy with it. We do have ours on a timer. Out by 10:30 weekdays but often to 1AM on Fri and Sat. I still see people pulling over after midnight to take a look even though there is not that much traffic after 11pm. I would be very upset with someone coming on my property. Sadly the way things are these days you also have to be worried about liability. The person doing this trips on their way out of your dark yard and you end up getting sued. I hate to think that way but how many stories do you see all the time with ridiculous lawsuits. We had something stolen 3 years ago. Small but made me upset especially since it was a modified prop to fit our custom fence. That was it and we since added cameras and nothing has been touched since. I would probably try to talk to the neighbor nicely just ask if the light is bothering them. If it is just the display itself ell them to get off your property, if it's the light try to work out a compromise. Good luck.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Serpentia said:


> *WTF IS
> WRONG
> WITH
> PEOPLE?!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


I know. I was so upset when I brought the feeders in the house to clean and fill, which I did everyday. I threw them all away because it was impossible to get the insecticide out of the red plastic parts.

We went and bought all new feeders. We know who probably did it, because they have 2 cans of bee and wasp killer on their porch.

They always told me they loved hummingbirds. They have no kids, so it isn't like their kids did it as a horrible prank.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

kittyvibe said:


> Daveinthegrave, that is very sweet of you to offer a camera, I always wanted to setup something like that for when Im asleep or away from home. Do you think it would be easy to setup for a novice like me?
> .


Oh yea. It's simple. All it has is a long cable with two RCA plugs on the end. Just plug the yellow one into the "video in" jack on your VCR or DVR and plug the red one into the "audio in" jack.

I think both of the old ones I have are black and white picture only and not a very good picture at all in the dark. Both do have audio, though.

You're welcome to one if you like. Just PM me.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Serpentia said:


> *WTF IS
> WRONG
> WITH
> PEOPLE?!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


i think i know why they did that ... i also had a problem with bees/wasps in a humming bird feeder ... this particular feeder, the bees/wasps were able to get into the sugar water by way of the side where the 2 bottom pieces join together ... my other feeder they're not able to do this so i removed this particular design of feeder and replaced it with my first feeder which didn't have this problem

amk


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I always unplug my lights by midnight. Honestly, as an insomniac, I know what hell it is to try to get to sleep under the best of circumstances; if there were bright lights on right next to my window (and honestly, that does look like a good bit of lighting), it would be double hell.

But even without insomnia, I just try to be a good neighbor and not have my lights on when everybody is supposed to be sleeping.

I can see where the "mysterious stranger" is coming from. I wouldn't want to come right out and talk to the person either, because you never know. It could be a big blow-out even with the best of intentions and then you have to live next to someone who really, really doesn't like you. S/he may simply be afraid of that.

Blast me if you wish, but I vote for: just turn your lights off at a reasonable hour. It's the neighborly thing to do.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Has anyone mentioned those motion sensor sprinklers yet? Scarecrow is the name of one of them. Get one of those set up, a security camera and post the footage when they try turning your lights off again!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

The Real Joker said:


> What about a locked box of some sorts around the power outlet?
> 
> A locking outlet cover? You can probably find one at a local hardware store
> and it shouldn't cost much. It basically attaches to the wall with an opening
> ...


From my own experience with vandalism, this is a bad idea. The best solution is one that leads to identifying the culprit. A locking outlet cover will just escalate the vandalism. At the very least, power cords will be cut where they enter the box. At worst, powered props become the target.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

annamarykahn said:


> i think i know why they did that ... i also had a problem with bees/wasps in a humming bird feeder ... this particular feeder, the bees/wasps were able to get into the sugar water by way of the side where the 2 bottom pieces join together ... my other feeder they're not able to do this so i removed this particular design of feeder and replaced it with my first feeder which didn't have this problem
> 
> amk


As a counterpoint, people don't realize hummingbirds can be incredibly aggressive. I used to have a bridal wreath bush in my yard the hummingbirds adored. but if anything went near that bush when they were passing through, it got attacked. Didn't matter if it was another bird, stray cat, my pet dog or me. So the target very well could have been the hummingbirds. However, my solution was to just get rid of the bush,rather than trying to poison them.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Blarghity said:


> As a counterpoint, people don't realize hummingbirds can be incredibly aggressive. I used to have a bridal wreath bush in my yard the hummingbirds adored. but if anything went near that bush when they were passing through, it got attacked. Didn't matter if it was another bird, stray cat, my pet dog or me. So the target very well could have been the hummingbirds. However, my solution was to just get rid of the bush,rather than trying to poison them.


LOL they are a little testy, but I promise there weren't swarms of bees, or they weren't attacking people. They do fight at the feeders, but I have 6 feeders well spaced so that they all have a feeder to drink from. 

I use a slightly weaker solution of sugar water to keep bees at bay; my feeders are all perky pet bee proof feeders. I use 1 cup of sugar to 5 cups of water. It is still sweet enough for the hummers but bees are less attracted.

The feeders were clearly in our yard, in front of our porch, beside our house. No where near our neighbors at all. 


I clean the feeders every day and rotate them through the yard. I am as OCD about my hummies as I am my haunt.

I do think that kittyvibe is having a neighbor issue that involves either kids who are messing with her, or a neighbor that can't or won't come to her and say that her display is bothering them in some way. Instead of talking to her, they are going into her yard and messing with her stuff, which is underhanded. Also, if having a lit holiday display is a bad thing, but coming into a neighbor's yard and messing with their stuff is ok, I'd question the neighbor's thinking. No one should really enter a neighbor's yard and mess with their stuff.

I think that when you are polite to your neighbors, or are doing something harmless in your own living space and they enter your space and do something weird, it is a bad feeling.

I will say that the comment above by CaliMelanie may be correct; some people are very sensitive to light from holiday displays.

When we decorate for halloween and Christmas, the kid who has the front bedroom cannot sleep with the display lighted. It sucks because we do have to turn it off when he goes to bed.

In my opinion he is being a drama king, but he swears the light bothers him. Okay, kid, whatever. 

But going into a neighbors yard and unplugging their display isn't right. I'd cover my windows with foil to keep the light from coming in or buy a sleep mask and cover my eyes for a few weeks before I'd mess with my neighbor's stuff.

On the scale of bad neighborness that runs from pitbulls/attempted murder/drug dealing at a 10, and holiday displays at a 1, and any and all kinds of neighborly mischief in between, I'd take the "annoyance" of a holiday display any day of the week.

This being since the neighbor left their young toddler unattended and she broke through her 2nd floor bedroom window, and crawled out onto the roof. Mommy didn't notice. I did and called 911, and ran to their home and knocked on their door urgently. Mommy didn't answer. Thank God that child stayed on the roof until police and fire rescue got there.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

kittyvibe said:


> I setup Sunday and within an hour of me coming inside my display was turned off. Someone had unplugged my main power plug that attaches to my photo-sensor plug. I know it didn't slip out of the plug because it takes some muscle to unplug/plug it.
> 
> I replug it and let it run till morning and turned it off around 9am and went to work. When I came home Monday night I turned everything back on around 9pm and everything was still on as of 1am in the morning.
> 
> ...





> I asked one today and they said they didnt see anything but will look out, they love looking at my display (her words). Also, I dont usually run my display past midnight, gotta respect the witching hour But I have been wanting to test to see who the culprit is.


While I don't agree with someone coming onto your property and unplugging your display, I am a bit confused. In your OP you JUST set up on Sunday, you don't say what time, but then you plug it back up and let it run ALL NIGHT. You plug it back up at 9PM and it was still on until 1AM and then was off at 2 in the AFTERNOON. But then in the last post you are saying you turn it off by midnight. I am confused. And as someone who has a lot of lights and noises in their yard every year I have to say that your display is rather bright. 
AGAIN, not right for people to come in your yard and turn things off, EVER. I am just trying to make sense of it all. Because as much as I love Halloween I would definitely address a flood light on by discussing it with my neighbor. 

Flame away.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

no flame here, i could never risk that in my neighborhood, i already push the envelop hard and am very mindful of that....lol, my lights have a decent curfew hour............i do have a problem with someone walking in a yard and undoing something, i mean grow a set and ring the doorbell and have a conversation the person that lives there if somethings bothering you.




zombieprincess said:


> While I don't agree with someone coming onto your property and unplugging your display, I am a bit confused. In your OP you JUST set up on Sunday, you don't say what time, but then you plug it back up and let it run ALL NIGHT. You plug it back up at 9PM and it was still on until 1AM and then was off at 2 in the AFTERNOON. But then in the last post you are saying you turn it off by midnight. I am confused. And as someone who has a lot of lights and noises in their yard every year I have to say that your display is rather bright.
> AGAIN, not right for people to come in your yard and turn things off, EVER. I am just trying to make sense of it all. Because as much as I love Halloween I would definitely address a flood light on by discussing it with my neighbor.
> 
> Flame away.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

"i mean grow a set and ring the doorbell and have a conversation the person that lives there if somethings bothering you."
Or at least place an anomyous letter on the door saying "hey would you mind turning off your display by xx hour because.." what ever reason, kids cannot sleep, I work third shift and it wakes me up early..
My BF is one of those 'supersensitive to light 'sleepers.. I had to make black out curtains for full moon. Seriously. I myself have always loved going to bed with the light of a full moon shining in..but he has trouble sleeping unless he is really wiped out from coming off his two night works at the fire station


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

If anyone mentions my lights being too bright, please re read my comment when I mention I turned everything off 
and my lights didnt bleed anywhere close to a neighbors yard. There isnt any relevant windows to worry about either, no bedrooms or
living rooms. There is only 2 bathroom windows and my lights dont penetrate the pitch blackness between my neighbors and me. 

I havent had any more shenaniganz since those times I mentioned, but to reply to zombieprincess, 
I finished my sunday setup around 9:30pm, so by 10:30 everything was unplugged. I dont "normally" run my displays past 12am,
but because of the shenanigans I mentioned with my plug, I had stayed up to keep watch and fell asleep with it running till I had to get up to work.

When I got home from work around 10pm, I turned it back on to stay up again and went to sleep around 1am with the display running. I dont know
when it was turned off, but I had gotten up around 2pm that day and it was already off. So sometime between 1am and 2pm it was tampered with. 

Like I mentioned before, I dont "Normally" run my stuff past midnight, but Ive been trying to catch this person in the act, and me falling asleep 
trying to stay up way past my normal bedtime to catch this person in the act has been the reason its left on longer than I normally would.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Kittyvibe you shouldn't have to keep explaining/justifying your circumstances.

We have four 6 outlet "power towers" both the front yard and on the cemetery side of the house. They go on at 6 pm and off at 2 am and they have been set at those times for years.
My husband works nights, he is home after midnight and he goes to bed late

People in this neighborhood have no problem mowing, using noisy leaf blowers or chain saws at 7:00 in the morning. I would love to be able to run a chain saw at 2 am when the majority of them are sleeping but of course I can't.

My lights will stay on til 2 am

On an unrelated note......
On an internet forum for owners of felines with heart disease a member asked for advice on pilling an uncooperative kitty. I had experience with such a cat ( my dear girl had jaws of a crocodile LOL)
I simply offered up what I used for my own cat who was on meds for two years, a pliable, flavored pill wrap that i molded around the pill and put in her wet food (doesnt work for all cats of course but did for mine)

Well another member of the group took umbrage that I would DARE suggest using a product that contained ingredients that weren't all natural etc. and felt the need to chastise me on the forum and with a PM

My point is there is always someone looking to pick an argument. I have a sis-in-law like this. No matter what you have to say, she feels as though she needs to disagree


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Blarghity said:


> From my own experience with vandalism, this is a bad idea. The best solution is one that leads to identifying the culprit. A locking outlet cover will just escalate the vandalism. At the very least, power cords will be cut where they enter the box. At worst, powered props become the target.



Sorry. Wasn't thinking that part through as I was only trying to come up with a solution of sorts. My bad.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Copper theft seems always in the news and I read about one guy that got fried when he cut through a live electrical line. You'd think they would check to see if it was live first. I kind of doubt anyone would cut the cord but you never know about people these days.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

kittyvibe said:


> If anyone mentions my lights being too bright, please re read my comment when I mention I turned everything off
> and my lights didnt bleed anywhere close to a neighbors yard. There isnt any relevant windows to worry about either, no bedrooms or
> living rooms. There is only 2 bathroom windows and my lights dont penetrate the pitch blackness between my neighbors and me.
> 
> ...


I did watch your video and to me it did not look like your display lights would bother anybody. Your display looks very festive and lovely, too. However, you may have a weirdo neighbor that somehow is "bothered' by the display. I hope I didn't imply that you were being a bad neighbor; I just know that some people are bothered by stuff most people wouldn't be bothered by.

I am very glad they are leaving your display alone and hope they continue to leave it alone.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

A really good way to attach these alarms is sticky backed Velcro strips. I used to use them on my sons' doors when they were small, because one of them is autistic, and a silent wanderer, and the other one was a snack-sneaker.  For whatever reason, the stickers on the back would not stick to our doorways, but sticky Velcro strips did. (and we had the good alarms by First Alert, although I am sure the DT alarms do just as well)

They'd be easy to steal from Velcro strips, is the only drawback. But, if they are too afraid of setting them off, they're not going to steal them either. The other thing that I just thought of though...the First Alert alarms have a very visible on/off switch. I'm not sure if the DT alarms do?

Anyway, I "liked" a lot of posts in this thread the other day, but I do side with you kittyvibe, in that these people should not be entering your property and messing with your stuff. I hope that they are done with that game, and that it doesn't get worse.



MC HauntDreams said:


> Don't know if this will work with your setup, but what about one of those DT window alarms mounted to your plug setup. So they can't pull the plug without it going off??? Cheaper than a camera and you could probably attach it with duct tape where you need it.
> Regardless of what time your lights are on until, I'd be freaked out that people were sneaking up to my house/windows.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Countess No said:


> I am very nice to my neighbors, but this summer, one of them came into our yard and sprayed wasp and bee killing spray on all our hummingbird feeders.
> 
> We keep the feeders clean, and they are gorgeous with the little birds feeding on sugar water.
> 
> ...




Oh and Countess, you shouldn't have to put up with this crap either.
Spraying poison in YOUR yard can harm more animals than just the hummingbirds.
And if the feeders attract bees and wasps? Too bad, the feeders are in your yard and no one's business but your own


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

It doesn't sound like it's still an issue, but maybe just to be safe a thought would be to get one of the window alarms from Dollar Tree, a cardboard box with a lid(think shoebox), some string, a rubber band, and some tape/glue.

1. Cut holes into the shoebox where you want to route the extension cords into it, cover the electrical socket, etc.
2, Take the alarm and trigger piece and wrap the rubber band around it loosely so the trigger piece doesn't move on it's own, but can slide out of the rubber band and away from the body easily (setting the alarm off).
3. Securely tape/glue the main alarm body (with rubber band and trigger) to the inside of the cardboard box in a way that lets the trigger still slide out of the rubber band.
4. Securely tape/glue 1 end of the string to the cardboard box lid, and the other to the alarm trigger, with just enough slack in the string to reach in and turn the alarm on/off.
5. Mount it wherever.
6. Route the extension cords into it.
7. Close the lid enough to be able to put the trigger into place, secured with the rubber band.
8. Arm the alarm and close the box the rest of the way.

The idea is that when the person comes along to unplug the lights they will open the box to get at the plugs. As they do, the lid will pull the trigger out of the rubber band and set off the alarm. At that point, even if they close the lid the alarm will continue to sound until the trigger is put back in place.

It's the same idea as some people have suggested with exterior props. You do the same thing to tombstones, pvc/animatronic characters or anything you think people might want to steal. You tape/glue/attach the alarm to the item and then you attach the trigger to a ground stake that's hidden somewhat. As the item gets picked up or moved, the trigger gets pulled away by the ground stake and the item now has an alarm somewhere on it going off. Even if they run away with it, the noise will follow them and draw more attention. The best thing to do is drop it and get away asap. Cheap security for props, etc.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I watched your video and honestly your neighbors lights looked brighter than your display lights. I'm wondering if it's just the case of a neighbor thinking they are being helpful by turning off your lights for you? You mentioned a language barrier maybe they believe they are helping you out by turning off your display like the way a neighbor might bring your garbage cans in for you when you leave them out in the street. 
On the other hand it could be a neighbor who is deciding when your display should be turned off for you. Sometimes neighbors forget their place and boundaries, I have a neighbor who is elderly and once held a job with a lot of power but now thinks he can say what he wants to us or once thought he could just walk into my house uninvited (thank goodness for my locked screen) he accused me of being the root of the problem with a feral cat colony in our neighborhood and when I told him they weren't my cats (but that I have fed them) he didn't believe me and decided to come into my house to check for himself!! Oh and did I mention this was Christmas Day? What a time to complain to your neighbor! I thought he came by to say Merry Christmas!!

Kittyvibe I hope everything works out for you and that they leave your stuff alone, no one should step foot on your property if you don't want them there.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

" Sometimes neighbors forget their place and boundaries"
TELL ME ABOUT IT!! lol
I had to get the Boss' lawyers to send letters to two of his neghbors over the years..and now we might have a problem with the third one. And this is farm country where we are a little more relaxed about people. But yeah no one should just be walking onto your property and mesing with stuff. Period.


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

This is going to sound crazy, but its worth mentioning. I work at a police department in a small town of about 18,000 people and 18,000,000 mosquitos. There are a few residents that enjoy sitting out on their porches with citronella candles in the evenings and either intentionally or unintentionally leave the candles burning. This causes "great concern" for the neighbors, who wait until some ungodly hour to call the police to report this "immediate fire hazard". Rather than wake the poor homeowner at 2 or 3am...we blow the candle out. Satisfies everyone, except possibly the homeowner, who I imagine is just as confused as Kittyvibe. 

So, as crazy as it may sound, you might check with your local police department and see if something similar has been happening. I can't imagine a reason why an officer would unplug something, or turn it off, (as opposed to blowing out a candle) but, different agencies do things differently and maybe you have a friendly officer who is responding to a call of "possible electrical hazard" and is unplugging things to satisfy the caller.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Copper theft seems always in the news and I read about one guy that got fried when he cut through a live electrical line. You'd think they would check to see if it was live first. I kind of doubt anyone would cut the cord but you never know about people these days.


Those deaths usually occur when they are doing something truly stupid, like stealing from a power substation or trying to cut overhead power lines along the railroads. They rarely happen when they go about gutting a home for electrical wiring and metal gas and water plumbing. After all, when was the last time you heard of someone getting fried while accidentally cutting the power cord to an electric hedge trimmer?



scaringyou said:


> It doesn't sound like it's still an issue, but maybe just to be safe a thought would be to get one of the window alarms from Dollar Tree, a cardboard box with a lid(think shoebox), some string, a rubber band, and some tape/glue.


The real trick will be finding a Dollar Tree still stocking them. I've been to 8 DTs in my area and not an alarm to be found. I'm starting to think the alarms are stocked on some oddball seasonal schedule, kind of like how the tealight multipacks tend to disappear when a seasonal LED candle makes its way into the stores. 



Lady Dy said:


> This is going to sound crazy, but its worth mentioning. I work at a police department in a small town of about 18,000 people and 18,000,000 mosquitos. There are a few residents that enjoy sitting out on their porches with citronella candles in the evenings and either intentionally or unintentionally leave the candles burning. This causes "great concern" for the neighbors, who wait until some ungodly hour to call the police to report this "immediate fire hazard". Rather than wake the poor homeowner at 2 or 3am...we blow the candle out. Satisfies everyone, except possibly the homeowner, who I imagine is just as confused as Kittyvibe.


LOL. I wish it was only citronella candles my neighbors left burning. No, they get drunk and do things like set up a fire pit on their wood deck and light up a veritable bonfire, then leave it burning all night long. By all rights, they should have burned their house down by now with them in it, but I guess the powers that be like people who are utter bungholes. Or maybe it is just the old asbestos siding saving them from certain doom.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

So, do we have an answer yet?


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

"The real trick will be finding a Dollar Tree still stocking them. I've been to 8 DTs in my area and not an alarm to be found. I'm starting to think the alarms are stocked on some oddball seasonal schedule, kind of like how the tealight multipacks tend to disappear when a seasonal LED candle makes its way into the stores. "

4 of the Dollar Trees around me each have a dozen+ of the window alarms. That dang regional stocking thing again... But a good point Blarghity. They may not be available where kitty's at. Hardware stores and Walmart will most likely carry something along the same lines in a wireless window alarm, just a little more expensive. However that will probably be out of the "Halloween Broke" budget.

Maybe you get some ooze/slime or something along those lines that is gross. After you plug the cords in, you drape the ends with something gross. When they go to unplug them they get an "eeeewwww" surprise and think, "is this really worth it?"


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

> Spookie: Copper theft seems always in the news and I read about one guy that got fried when he cut through a live electrical line. You'd think they would check to see if it was live first. I kind of doubt anyone would cut the cord but you never know about people these days.


As someone who's line of work entails a lot of contact with the local police docket, [Did I say, A LOT of contact] I can tell you that criminals are usually not the sharpest knives in the drawer. In fact the lower level of the crime, the more stupid the perpetrator. I absolutely believe there are people out there dumb enough to cut through a live line; this is often because the individual has so badly damaged their brains with substance abuse that they've effectively lowered an already-not-too-high IQ quotient by 100 points. 

I keep waiting to meet a Hannibal Lecter, but nope. Nothing but borderlines, ne'er-do-wells and idiots who make Barney Fife look like a Mensa candidate.

Absolutely its possible for someone to cut a cord. As if every big box store around does not sell replacement extension cords by the dozen. *annoyed* people are stupid and considering the consequences/likely sequelae of any given action rarely crosses their minds.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Serpentia said:


> Lock your doors and your gates, because this type is capable of anything. They have no boundaries at all, not even a concept of boundaries.
> 
> If she did either of those things to me again, I'd make nice till I got her out of the house, and then call 911. This person is dangerous. I work on a Psychiatric ward and I know. Protect yourself and your children and if she does not like that, she can tell it to the cops.


Considering the violent nature of the crimes that led to her son's incarceration, I don't put anything past her. Her grandson/adopted son is already violent. He's been in trouble twice this school year for shoving/tripping two girls who won't talk to him. He choked our other neighbor's son, we'll call him Bob, last year some time. 

If she comes in our home uninvited, the police won't be able to take her side of the story. I consider her to be a physical violent threat to the well being of my family.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Kittyvibe--I wasn't trying to attack you, I was just confused about the seemingly contradictory wording in your posts. I hope whoever was bothering you stays away. I do agree with the others that no one should come on your property like that.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

scaringyou, my bf thought of the ooze idea too but Im like, "I will probably forget its there and get it on myself, lol. "

I changed out the plugs that had a on/off button and left the photo-timer plug for now. If any shenanigans happen again I will be prepared to setup the driveway chime for when Im home and am looking at possibly setting up the harbor freight camera. 

If something really dire happens to my stuff, I will find a way to invest in the camera but for now Ill just have to have hope that the person messing with my stuff will just get the idea that my display isnt going anywhere and leave it alone. 

btw, I have other neighbors with lights as well, one across from me and another around the block 4 houses down and Ive observed their lights running in the daytime. So Im at a loss why I was getting the pulled plugs.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Blarghity said:


> As a counterpoint, people don't realize hummingbirds can be incredibly aggressive. I used to have a bridal wreath bush in my yard the hummingbirds adored. but if anything went near that bush when they were passing through, it got attacked. Didn't matter if it was another bird, stray cat, my pet dog or me. So the target very well could have been the hummingbirds. However, my solution was to just get rid of the bush,rather than trying to poison them.


i have 2 feeders and i've witnessed humming birds claiming a feeder and driving off other humming birds ... haven't had any issues with them attacking any other creatures ...

i also have bridal wreath bushes and they don't appear to have any interest in that ... maybe they're just taking the easy route and using the feeders ... ?

amk


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

woooo isnt that the truth....ive got a diagonal across the street neighbor i swear has a love affair with his blower, 8 am on sundays and multiple times during the week.......i wish i could repeat what i have said about him and that thing. ive been so fed up with that noise, i was going to take a blow up i happen to have and point it to their house and see if they get the message...hes to arrogant to talk to. the blow up is the red white and blue hand peace sign for the fourth of july, if you pull down the index finger and safety pin it down, well you get the drift.... and nooooooooo ive been good and still try to not ever offend anyone...but...one
day i may crack.......lol..........peace love and pancakes ya'll !!



ironmaiden said:


> Kittyvibe you shouldn't have to keep explaining/justifying your circumstances.
> 
> We have four 6 outlet "power towers" both the front yard and on the cemetery side of the house. They go on at 6 pm and off at 2 am and they have been set at those times for years.
> My husband works nights, he is home after midnight and he goes to bed late
> ...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

heres how you need to resolve this situ....................do this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfcNoMnKjrY


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the finger blowup idea, /evil laugh


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> I like the driveway alert system, but I think it might trigger a bunch with the feral cat colony in my hood. It can be good for when Im home and awake though. Thanks for taking the time to provide all the links too GOS
> 
> Daveinthegrave, that is very sweet of you to offer a camera, I always wanted to setup something like that for when Im asleep or away from home. Do you think it would be easy to setup for a novice like me?
> 
> mooney_1, Ive greeted the renters on both sides and they do not speak english. Unless I make a terrible translated note to take I think its hard to communicate passively like that. Im on good terms with the permanent neighbors and we all chat each other up often, Im by no means disconnected from them, though it does seem like humans in general are always looking down at their smartphones these days, haha. Im old school, I still have a candy bar style phone.


I'd bet money its one of the renters. Please be careful if you catch someone. You never know what they might do.

Oh, and they're jerks


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

Trail cam hidden is your best and cheapest and most effective bet. Plus at the same time ad a few no trespassing signs around the property so you can press charges easier if it gets ugly.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I remember someone posting a device designed to keep cats off your counter tops by spraying a mist. The idea was for a haunt prop . Suppose you set that up near the plugs and the motion sensor sprays a mist of something very foul smelling and perhaps tasting. If they are coming at night they will never see it and then have to go home and de-skunk themselves and perhaps leave the smell in there house ! I know I am just EVIL but then EVIL is FUN !


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh, yea. I saw that stuff on Amazon. I think it was called "Scat Cat". Kind of pricey, though.

http://www.amazon.com/Innotek-SSSCA...qid=1413309520&sr=8-8&keywords=scat+cat+spray


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I saw somewhere that you could turn a smartphone into a security camera .


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> woooo isnt that the truth....ive got a diagonal across the street neighbor i swear has a love affair with his blower, 8 am on sundays and multiple times during the week.......i wish i could repeat what i have said about him and that thing. ive been so fed up with that noise, i was going to take a blow up i happen to have and point it to their house and see if they get the message...hes to arrogant to talk to. the blow up is the red white and blue hand peace sign for the fourth of july, if you pull down the index finger and safety pin it down, well you get the drift.... and nooooooooo ive been good and still try to not ever offend anyone...but...one
> day i may crack.......lol..........peace love and pancakes ya'll !!


Check your local noise ordinance. In my town, noisy lawn care equipment and construction work can only be done 8-5 weekdays and 9-5 weekends, and party noise needs to cease by 10pm all nights. Just complain to police if he's violating it. And if there are complaints about going the police route, the excuse is "It prevents direct adversarial interaction that could result in violence on the part of the complaint subject."


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Sychoclown said:


> I saw somewhere that you could turn a smartphone into a security camera .


I have a dumb phone,  the smart ones are out of my budget sadly. Though one day Id like to get one and use it with one of those cool shirt effect costumes.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

So I'm not in the mood to backread, what was the outcome here? Did you find out who was doing it? Has it stopped?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i was wondering the same thing...did you catch them??


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

So far so good, no more tampering Im happy to report. I decided that if anything else happened I would invest in some more tech but since nothing more happened, I can focus on my haunt stuff. A big thanks to those who gave suggestions on what to try and those who offered their equipment.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Good news! But, gee. Now it will remain forever a mystery...........


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Blarghity said:


> Check your local noise ordinance. In my town, noisy lawn care equipment and construction work can only be done 8-5 weekdays and 9-5 weekends, and party noise needs to cease by 10pm all nights. Just complain to police if he's violating it. And if there are complaints about going the police route, the excuse is "It prevents direct adversarial interaction that could result in violence on the part of the complaint subject."





Noise ordinance?? Here it IS the freakin town doing road work etc before 7 am. There is no consideration for the night shift worker. Society figures everyone needs to be up by dawn.
And my answer to that is  LOL


----------

